# Strange things found in cars..... ?



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Most of the time we see cars that are mostly 'interior clean'..

I've seen money bundles, knifes, knickers, false teeth and even a vibrator left in cars... politely placed them in a bag and returned to the owner when done.

Sorry if topic been done before :driver:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Slightly off topic but I was a Customs Officer for twenty years, you wouldn't believe what people put in their suitcases, so I'm sure cars can be just as bad.






There again there was the whole smoked Chimpanzee in a Nigerian passenger's case ... ... ...


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

A pair of mens pants!


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

DW58 said:


> There again there was the whole smoked Chimpanzee in a Nigerian passenger's case ... ... ...


LOL !! :lol:


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

as a ex main dealer tech and breakers yard worker nothing surprises me anymore :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

all tho the woman who owned a new range rover autobiography that the dash rattled on amazed us all when she came back and complained that we had handled 'Henry' (the cause of said rattle as it had dropped out the back of the glove box) her favorite TOY (wink wink)


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

DW58 said:


> There again there was the whole smoked Chimpanzee in a Nigerian passenger's case ... ... ...


Quit monkeying around!! Are you for real??


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

p0rn

.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

ADW said:


> LOL !! :lol:





tomah said:


> Quit monkeying around!! Are you for real??


Absolutely - hand on heart, an entire smoked Chimpanzee, hair and all. Believe me I had never seen anything so gross is my life. The Nigerian community in Aberdeen were known for trying to import odd foodstuffs, but this was the limit!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

A used condom under the seat, neatly tied at the top. And I touched it


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> A used condom under the seat, neatly tied at the top. And I touched it


:doublesho


----------



## Jack G (Oct 3, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> A used condom under the seat, neatly tied at the top. And I touched it


:lol::lol: made me chuckle


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

A couple of those electrode pads you get plastered with while having heart rate monitored complete with hair still stuck to the sticky pads.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

when i worked at halfords i was the audio fitter, fitted a headunit to a car and ran a usb into the glove box, opened the glove box to find mountains of dirty mans DVD's.

best thing was the guys wife brought the car down


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Some quite nice ladyies undies owned by a very nice blonde. Said to me after cleaning the car, hope you didnt find anything that shouldnt of been in there with a slight naughty look. Certainly warmed me up inthe cold weather.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> Some quite nice ladyies undies owned by a very nice blonde. Said to me after cleaning the car, hope you didnt find anything that shouldnt of been in there with a slight naughty look. Certainly warmed me up inthe cold weather.


Did you sniff them?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Midlands Detailing said:


> Did you sniff them?


Nah mate, not my bag plus, what would the neighbours think:lol:


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

On an equally revolting note, I was a nurse for 15 years on A&E. You think you see wierd things in cars, I have seen even wierder ones inside people.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

simonfoy said:


> On an equally revolting note, I was a nurse for 15 years on A&E. You think you see wierd things in cars, I have seen even wierder ones inside people.


This thread is no good without pictures! :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Worst thing I ever found was 900,000 *** butts in the ashtray of an Octavia.My hoover still stinks as the bloody ashtray release thing wouldnt work.


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

simonfoy said:


> On an equally revolting note, I was a nurse for 15 years on A&E. You think you see wierd things in cars, I have seen even wierder ones inside people.


This could start a whole new thread :thumb:


----------



## cheeks (Aug 26, 2010)

erm, how do i explain this....lets just say if a lady was caught out at "that time of the month" and basically took off her underware and just left them in the boot not enen folded up, just taken off and left as they were, for me to clean around! NOT impressed!......niether was her husband when i mentioned them to him


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> A used condom under the seat, neatly tied at the top. And I touched it


iv only done two cars and i'v had a condom but mine wasn't tied in a knot


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

cheeks said:


> erm, how do i explain this....lets just say if a lady was caught out at "that time of the month" and basically took off her underware and just left them in the boot not enen folded up, just taken off and left as they were, for me to clean around! NOT impressed!......niether was her husband when i mentioned them to him


Eeeeeeewwww


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

simonfoy said:


> On an equally revolting note, I was a nurse for 15 years on A&E. You think you see wierd things in cars, I have seen even wierder ones inside people.





ozzy said:


> This could start a whole new thread :thumb:


My wife (also a nurse) worked in A&E and tells similar tales ... ... ... I remember the one about the young lady and the gear stick from her mini which had to be sawn off by the firemen ... ... ... :lol:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

How about £200000 in a large sports bag under the back seat of a pick up / 4x4 , i only know its that amount (of course did not remove touch to count) when i contacted the owner and he said that he forgot to remove it before going on holiday :doublesho

Then said well at least you know i am going to pay when i get off my hols :lol:

this was the first time i had ever met the customer and you can imagine i did not tell a sole until customer and car had gone , then you should see the faces of my staff when i showed them the picture i took using my camera phone, none of them realised .

A few years later the owner was in the press carring a gun :doublesho down a high street .

He has been in since for potential more work but of course we are always busy now

kelly

i will try and find my old phone with the picture , got me thinking now after posting this :thumb:

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

DW58 said:


> My wife (also a nurse) worked in A&E and tells similar tales ... ... ... I remember the one about the young lady and the gear stick from her mini which had to be sawn off by the firemen ... ... ... :lol:


Since my nursing days I am not easily shocked and it takes a lot to make my eyes water. There isn't quite anywhere like A&E on a Saturday night. All the stories your wife tells you are true and some. I ofted used to think how on earth they get something so big into an area so small. Yes the human body is a remarkable recepticle.

Pics to follow................

Only joking


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Tease.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Seen this on TV yesterday. Fast Forward to 8 minutes!


----------

